# Rat rescue LA?



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

I decided that i was going to rescue a rat instead of buy one because i thought it would be a rat deserving a home. Anyone know of good rescues in Los angeles?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It would be best if you adopted at least 2 rats, they should really be kept in a minimum of pairs.


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

yea sorry i forgot to mention i want 2 females not 1


----------

